# 1977-1983 audi 5000



## oldschool5000 (Nov 9, 2005)

i have a mad old skool 1981 audi 5000.
i wanna make sweet lil street ride. i bought it as a winter car and when spring rolls around and i can finally pull my truck out i wanna put this in my garage. i wanna lower it , rim it, and body work it. see what i need is to know if i can ind aftermarket parts for it. if anyone can help me please let me know!
thanks all! 
im: mayhemandsuferin
email: [email protected]
or post on topic


----------



## teach2 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: 1977-1983 audi 5000 (oldschool5000)*

Email me: [email protected]


----------

